# New Jay Cutler pics (283 pounds)



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 1, 2005)

Four weeks into his pre contest diet weighing in at 283 pounds. These were taken at the NPC 2005 Central Valley Classic where he stated he's planning on bringing in a more complete package come this olympia just like the judges wanted.























Oh and I got this from *******************.com


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 1, 2005)

*Some of Shari King at the same contest. (291 pounds)*


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2005)

Shari King  looks like shit

Jay looks good......too bad he has a 40 inch waist


----------



## kraziplaya (Oct 1, 2005)

ive seen the king in person at my gym.... and allthough he was in good shape...i wasnt overly impressed.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Shari King looks like shit
> 
> Jay looks good......too bad he has a 40 inch waist


 

I was thinking Shari King must have a 59 inch waist


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 1, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I was thinking Shari King must have a 59 inch waist


----------



## Mudge (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah he does look fat.


----------



## Pain86 (Oct 2, 2005)

these pics are not new... they are a few months old.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 2, 2005)

Pain86 said:
			
		

> these pics are not new... they are a few months old.




no shit...hence the reason he says 4 weeks into Jay's pre-contest diet.  That would be awhile ago since the olmpia is a week and a half away.



Jay looks good.  kamali looks like shit.  I think he sucks.


----------



## Pain86 (Oct 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no shit...hence the reason he says 4 weeks into Jay's pre-contest diet.  That would be awhile ago since the olmpia is a week and a half away.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay looks good.  kamali looks like shit.  I think he sucks.



well since he just copied and pasted the whole thread from here http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3551&highlight=cutler

he even copied the title... and the title says these are new pics.. when they are not....


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2005)

Pain86 said:
			
		

> well since he just copied and pasted the whole thread from here http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3551&highlight=cutler
> 
> he even copied the title... and the title says these are new pics.. when they are not....



WHO GIVES A FUCK!  Seriously, dont you have something better to do than bitch about this shit?

Kamali looks like a piece of shit to me too.. I hate the guy.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 2, 2005)

change your name from pain to pussy.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 2, 2005)

Pain86 said:
			
		

> well since he just copied and pasted the whole thread from here http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3551&highlight=cutler
> 
> he even copied the title... and the title says these are new pics.. when they are not....


*Shut up Troll*


the unit posts allot of great bodybuilding info..........what the fuck do you do??????.......0


----------



## MyK (Oct 2, 2005)

Pain86 said:
			
		

> well since he just copied and pasted the whole thread from here http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3551&highlight=cutler
> 
> he even copied the title... and the title says these are new pics.. when they are not....


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 3, 2005)

Pain86 said:
			
		

> well since he just copied and pasted the whole thread from here http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3551&highlight=cutler
> 
> he even copied the title... and the title says these are new pics.. when they are not....


HAHAHA you are such a stupid motherfucker!
Look I'll explain this one (more) time, I visited your lame site twice, the first time I saw only bullshit.
The second time was when I wanted to post some stuff one the Charlotte Pro,
and I thought well you say that you are the first with everything so I'll give it another shot, but as you can see on the time of me posting the pic's from the show, I did not get them from you because even one or two days after the show you still did not have it up.
I don't know if you have it now, because I aint even gonna go back to your site, because there is nothing there but old info.

If the pic's from Jay are from your site, well that motherfucking great but as I said there are a lot of site with info and a lot of them copy your pic's, and I got them from another site.

Now you probably copied the pic's from the Charlotte Pro to your little site, so that you and your stupid little bitches can see the pic's three days after the show happened. now I could then post OH YOU GOT THEM FROM WWW.IRONMAGAZINE.COM THREAD #09875221039532-5, but instead I just don't give a fuck, I don't give a fuck about you, I don't give a fuck about your stupid little site and I don't give a flying fuck about your stupid little man sucking snitch mouth!

*Here this is Pain after a hard day at the office with tec9 (or something) *


----------



## V Player (Oct 3, 2005)

Well I like all of unit's threads so far. He's always been a cool cat with us here. 



And BTW.....Kamali is the biggest fuking joke. Id seriously hate the guy if he didnt look like one of my best friends. But he does have a lot of nerve talking shit about people like Shawn Ray and Craig Titus and then getting on stage with THAT bloated body. Someone should just erase his name from the IFBB roster. What a fuking loser.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 4, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> And BTW.....Kamali is the biggest fuking joke. Id seriously hate the guy if he didnt look like one of my best friends. But he does have a lot of nerve talking shit about people like Shawn Ray and Craig Titus and then getting on stage with THAT bloated body. Someone should just erase his name from the IFBB roster. What a fuking loser.


Yeah this is something I never understood either, if you have such a big mouth you better be able to back it up! He is not able


----------



## HotMom23 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hell yeah that's what I'm talking about!!!!


----------



## V Player (Oct 4, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Yeah this is something I never understood either, if you have such a big mouth you better be able to back it up! He is not able


Yup. And he had the nerve to pipe up on Chik's public radio program that he would someday eclipse everything Shawn Ray has ever done. The quote went something like, "when I retire, we'll see who has the better record, Shawn". Or some such bullshit. Well lets see..... he aint gettin any younger, and so far he has not placed anywhere near respectable placings for all the hype around him, and he hasnt qualified for the Olympia in some time. Only way I can see him pulling something out of the hat to beat Shawn's record is if he sells his soul to the devil. And Satan might not want it because all that fat frying will make too loud of a sizzle. Might disturb the souls already suffering even more. I dont think even Satan is that cruel.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Yup. And he had the nerve to pipe up on Chik's public radio program that he would someday eclipse everything Shawn Ray has ever done. The quote went something like, "when I retire, we'll see who has the better record, Shawn". Or some such bullshit. Well lets see..... he aint gettin any younger, and so far he has not placed anywhere near respectable placings for all the hype around him, and he hasnt qualified for the Olympia in some time. Only way I can see him pulling something out of the hat to beat Shawn's record is if he sells his soul to the devil. *And Satan might not want it because all that fat frying will make too loud of a sizzle. Might disturb the souls already suffering even more. I dont think even Satan is that cruel.*


        

You know that's just sad you know, Coleman did not ever say shit like that, he just does it.
OH and one more thing, what record is Ray still holding?


----------



## V Player (Oct 5, 2005)

Here's the letter King wrote Shawn. Sad, pathetic, and imature. Even if most of the stuff IS true (which it is) its still less than professional. Notice how King comminicates at what looks to be a high school level. 




			
				King Kamali said:
			
		

> Little man, I did the mature thing and stayed out of your business and kept quiet as you kept running your mouth about me and everyone else you are obsessed with in this sport, but, since you feel it necessary to keep up the childish antics and ass clown comments I have no choice but to ***** slap you back down to reality. Let???s take a good look at your life:
> 
> 1. After 15+ years as a competitive professional bodybuilder you established yourself as one of the best of all time and made your mark in the IFBB Hall of Fame, but, you threw all of that out of the window by becoming a disgruntled, angry little man that chats with 16 year old nerds on the internet who have never stepped on a stage and hide behind their computers because they are home town losers that couldn???t place in local show even if they lived in a German pharmacy???. You have become their hero??? Don???t you see how sad that is Shawna?
> 
> ...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)

He knew this would become public, and he should have put in it why he wrote this, because now it looks like he just when of at Ray for no reason.
Yes he said that Shawn is talking behind his back and all that bull, but that's not clear enough, he should have talked about why he had suffered.
And it was also useless, he could have said this to him in person and avoid, making the pro's look like little crybabies that solve problems like this.


----------



## V Player (Oct 5, 2005)

He's an imature ass. What can you say?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 5, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> He's an imature ass. What can you say?


 My favorite thing about him is his Mcdonald's and hydroxy cut diet.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 6, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> My favorite thing about him is his Mcdonald's and hydroxy cut diet.


And then talking about eating clean food on muscletech dvd's!
He has no right to advise anyone.


----------



## V Player (Oct 6, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> And then talking about eating clean food on muscletech dvd's!
> He has no right to advise anyone.


Didnt you hear? I forget who it was but there was a pro who got diet advise from King. The story goes something like this: He tried Kings advise and said it almost killed him. When he told King about it, King told him soehting to the effect of "you'll get used to it", or "man up." 

Thats not wholey accurate but the story IS true. I have it in one of my magazines somewhere. Anyways, that pro ended up getting in the worst shape of his life. And to think that King is supposed to be a PAID personal trainer......*shudders*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 6, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Didnt you hear? I forget who it was but there was a pro who got diet advise from King. The story goes something like this: He tried Kings advise and said it almost killed him. When he told King about it, King told him soehting to the effect of "you'll get used to it", or "man up."
> 
> Thats not wholey accurate but the story IS true. I have it in one of my magazines somewhere. Anyways, that pro ended up getting in the worst shape of his life. And to think that King is supposed to be a PAID personal trainer......*shudders*


ahahaaah that man is making a ass out of himself!


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 8, 2005)

Are Jay and Ronnie going to be the around the same weight for this conest? Which one is taller?


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I was thinking Shari King must have a 59 inch waist



he has no ass/glutes which also makes the waist look wider.  there is nothing impressive about his physique.  he's big but that's about it, he will never be a champion bodybuilder


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 8, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen the King's "terminator" pose?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever seen the King's "terminator" pose?


Yeah, Lets just say that he was a little of on that one  

By the way what do you think this pose whas suppost to be?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Are Jay and Ronnie going to be the around the same weight for this conest? Which one is taller?


No, and Ronnie is a little bigger.


----------

